# Aqueon Floramax T8 bulb



## RavenSkyfire1 (Nov 23, 2011)

What do ya'll think of the Aqueon Floramax bulbs? I grabbed one for my tank today. What light level plants can I grow with this bulb?? The one I have is a 24" 17watt T8. The box that it came in doesn't say if it's 6500K or any other K for that matter.

Tank is a 29 gallon (30"x18"x12") and it only has the one bulb.


Thanks for sharing your knowledge with me!!!! I'm loving this forum more and more evey day!!!!


----------



## RavenSkyfire1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Really???? No one even has anything to say about this bulb???? Not even a "WTF were you thinking when you bought that POS"???


Oh well, guess I'll just go by trial and error.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL, okay.

I don't think you'll be able to grow much but some of the low light plants like some crypts and swords may do okay.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've got the same T8 bulb and I'm having success with wisteria. Just planted some vals, java fern, and java moss. We shall see what happens with them.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

RavenSkyfire1 said:


> What do ya'll think of the Aqueon Floramax bulbs? I grabbed one for my tank today. What light level plants can I grow with this bulb?? The one I have is a 24" 17watt T8. The box that it came in doesn't say if it's 6500K or any other K for that matter.
> 
> Tank is a 29 gallon (30"x18"x12") and it only has the one bulb.
> 
> ...


Sorry no experience.

I use 6500k bulbs from wallmart,homedepot,lowes etc.

my .02


----------

